# Man's bassoon is mistaken for gun



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

He had no idea why the police were there. Searching his mind, he wondered if he had somehow violated a noise ordinance. The notion that someone might have mistaken his bassoon for a rifle "never crossed my mind."







 Full article


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just as well he wasn't carrying bagpipes in case someone confused them with a multi-barrelled mini-rocket launcher.

Good to see you back, L.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess the lesson is - don´t flash any score of Ornstein´s "_Suicide in an Airplane_" in public either ...


----------

